# DIY VIDEOS: Cinema Props, FX, Lighting, Audio, Etc.



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I found this channel on youtube that deals with filmmaking tricks, notably lighting, props, audio and effects. I can see some potential in this stuff within the haunt community. After clicking the link below, navigate to the playlist tab and you'll see the video lists I am talking about.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGZ0LgTmAJn9Banetdr_ZFg

_Mods, I apologize if this thread does not conform to the rules of this forum. I would like the people of this forum to have exposure to the resource._

*SOME EXAMPLES:*


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up L. H.


----------

